# My 5 year old's bike keeps throwing its chain....



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

How do I stop my 5 year olds Specialized Hotrock chain from falling off? It's an older bike, but recently every time he rides it, the chain comes off of it. Is there an easy way to fix the problem?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Does it fall off in the front or in the back? Towards the inside or the outside? 

My first thought is to check the derailler limits. I might also check the hanger alignment, if the problem is at the back end of the bike. 

Did the problem begin suddenly?


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

JonathanGennick said:


> Does it fall off in the front or in the back? Towards the inside or the outside?
> 
> My first thought is to check the derailler limits. I might also check the hanger alignment, if the problem is at the back end of the bike.
> 
> Did the problem begin suddenly?


I guess I should have stated that it doesn't have any gears or anything like that, so no dérailleur.

I happened a few times intermittently, but recently, it happens every time he gets on the bike it seems. I'm never there when he throws the chain, so I am not sure where or how it is coming off.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm not so much help w/singlespeeds. Worn drive train maybe? Have you tried taking up slack from the chain by moving the rear wheel further back?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a tantrum.
Maybe a time-out is in order.
(for the bike)


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Check to make sure the chain isn't worn and in need of replacing due to stretching.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Worn chain , chain tension .


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Chain tension, loose 1pc crank are my votes.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Check the back wheel to make sure it is on properly. If the rear wheel has nuts instead of quick releases, loosen them on both sides, slide the wheel all the way back in the dropouts on both sides, and tighten both sides evenly.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

the axle alignment is propably off. You need to losen and then carefully tighten the axle being carefull to keep the axle square to the bike. When you tighten the axle the right side wants to move forward and the left to the rear. You can buy chain tensioners from your local bmx shop for about $15 that help with this. 
https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=105


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

HarryCallahan said:


> Check the back wheel to make sure it is on properly. If the rear wheel has nuts instead of quick releases, loosen them on both sides, slide the wheel all the way back in the dropouts on both sides, and tighten both sides evenly.


I remember my dad having to do this on my first bikes.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info...I will check it out this evening.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

check chainline, make sure it's straight....then see if he doesn't have a loose chainring bolt, or bent chainring...

also +1 to all the other suggestions....

PS....your son is smart...SS is the way to go....you should ditch your gears


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

CHUM said:


> check chainline, make sure it's straight....then see if he doesn't have a loose chainring bolt, or bent chainring...
> 
> also +1 to all the other suggestions....
> 
> PS....your son is smart...SS is the way to go....you should ditch your gears


I need more gears...not less.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> I need more gears...not less.


you will drink the kool-aid one day...oh yes you will......










and we will ride together....and it will be grand...giggling like children...into the sunset....and enlightenment will be yours....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

CHUM said:


> you will drink the kool-aid one day...oh yes you will......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , come over to the dark side .


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

You SS guys are getting scary!


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

00sable said:


> You SS guys are getting scary!


Yep....freaks they are!


----------



## Foggpogg (Apr 26, 2021)

GrayBeard Pirate said:


> How do I stop my 5 year olds Specialized Hotrock chain from falling off? It's an older bike, but recently every time he rides it, the chain comes off of it. Is there an easy way to fix the problem?


Apologies - im eleven years late for the party - but il give my answer just in case anyone else is experiencing the same issue - all of the answers you've been given are great but no-one mentioned the chain tensioner that comes with the smaller hotrock. I removed the strange looking chain tensioner on my daughters bike and the chain constantly came off - had to reinstall it pretty quick - if anyone is having the same problem make sure the chain tensioner is installed 👍


----------

